# Travel complaints..True.. but unbelievable



## richg99 (Jul 12, 2018)

THESE ARE ACTUAL COMPLAINTS RECEIVED BY "THOMAS COOK VACATIONS" FROM DISSATISFIED CUSTOMERS

1. "On my holiday to Goa in India, I was disgusted to find that almost every restaurant served curry. I don't like spicy food." 

2. "They should not allow topless sunbathing on the beach. It was very distracting for my husband who just wanted to relax." 

3. "We went on holiday to Spain and had a problem with the taxi drivers as they were all Spanish." 

4. "We booked an excursion to a water park but no-one told us we had to bring our own swimsuits and towels. We ass/u/me/d it would be included in the price."

5. "The beach was too sandy. We had to clean everything when we returned to our room."

6. "We found the sand was not like the sand in the brochure. Your brochure shows the sand as white but it was more yellow."

7. "It's lazy of the local shopkeepers to siesta in the afternoons. I often needed to buy things during 'siesta' time -- this should be banned."

8. "No-one told us there would be fish in the water. The children were scared."

9. "Although the brochure said that there was a fully equipped kitchen, there was no egg-slicer in the drawers."

10. "I think it should be explained in the brochure that the local convenience store does not sell proper biscuits like custard creams or ginger nuts."

11. "The roads were uneven and bumpy, so we could not read the local guide book during the bus ride to the resort. Because of this, we were unaware of many things that would have made our holiday more fun"

12. "It took us nine hours to fly home from Jamaica to England. It took the Americans only three hours to get home. This seems unfair."

13. "I compared the size of our one-bedroom suite to our friends' three-bedroom and ours was significantly smaller."

14. "The brochure stated: 'No hairdressers at the resort.' We're trainee hairdressers and we think they knew and made us wait longer for service."

15. "When we were in Spain, there were too many Spanish people there. The receptionist spoke Spanish, the food was Spanish. No one told us that there would be so many foreigners."

16. "We had to line up outside to catch the boat and there was no air-conditioning."

17. "It is your duty as a tour operator to advise us of noisy or unruly guests before we travel."

18. "I was bitten by a mosquito. The brochure did not mention mosquitoes."

19. "My fiancée and I requested twin-beds when we booked, but instead we were placed in a room with a king bed. We now hold you all responsible and want to be re-reimbursed for the fact that I became pregnant. This would not have happened if you had put us in the room that we booked." 

BEWARE ...THEY WALK AMONG US and...THEY VOTE!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 12, 2018)

8, 12, 15, 18 and 19 is the best.


----------



## overboard (Jul 12, 2018)

Some people just amaze me, NOT A CLUE! #-o


----------



## KMixson (Jul 12, 2018)

#2 - It is hard to relax when your wife keeps slapping you every time you open your eyes.

#15 - D--N foreigners.

#19 - Yea, like that would have helped.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 12, 2018)

FISH in the water...."nobody told me!" EEK.

Ha Ha


----------



## handyandy (Jul 12, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHA :LOL2: this made me laugh so hard. If you haven't heard of it and don't know what it's about look up the movie idiocracy it's happening. If you feel inclined to it's not a bad movie to watch if you enjoy comedies. Everything in the world has been dumbed down enough to allow the stupid to thrive and flourish.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 13, 2018)

OMG! This is funny. #5 - Those sandy beaches should be paved over and maybe the emulsifier in the concrete will kill those pesky fish.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 13, 2018)

oh and #3. that is a classic. i could see someone saying this (you'd be surprised at what college kids say and think now, if someone told me 10 years ago a 20 year old would look at me like i was crazy when i handed him a mop and mop bucket. NEVER had to mop in his life or the kid that was frantically looking for a faculty member, my door was open. kid asks me if i could call the janitor to clean up ALOT of water. i asked what happened and how much is a lot, 16 oz water bottle. i told him to get paper towels from the bathroom and clean up his mess that HE made. he about started to cry.)


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 13, 2018)

oh and #3. that is a classic. i could see someone saying this (you'd be surprised at what college kids say and think now, if someone told me 10 years ago a 20 year old would look at me like i was crazy when i handed him a mop and mop bucket. NEVER had to mop in his life or the kid that was frantically looking for a faculty member, my door was open. kid asks me if i could call the janitor to clean up ALOT of water. i asked what happened and how much is a lot, 16 oz water bottle. i told him to get paper towels from the bathroom and clean up his mess that HE made. he about started to cry.)


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2018)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 13, 2018)

handyandy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA :LOL2: this made me laugh so hard. If you haven't heard of it and don't know what it's about look up the movie idiocracy it's happening. If you feel inclined to it's not a bad movie to watch if you enjoy comedies. Everything in the world has been dumbed down enough to allow the stupid to thrive and flourish.



LEAVE ME ALONE, I'M 'BAITIN!!!


----------



## eshaw (Jul 13, 2018)

It's absolutely stunning to me that people can actually entertain such ideas! I wonder what their lives are like based on statements like these.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 13, 2018)

BigTerp said:


> handyandy said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHA :LOL2: this made me laugh so hard. If you haven't heard of it and don't know what it's about look up the movie idiocracy it's happening. If you feel inclined to it's not a bad movie to watch if you enjoy comedies. Everything in the world has been dumbed down enough to allow the stupid to thrive and flourish.
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who has seen it


----------



## WV1951 (Jul 16, 2018)

richg99 said:


> BEWARE ...THEY WALK AMONG US and...THEY VOTE!



That ain't the half of it. They propagate too. Now that's scary.


----------



## ppine (Jul 17, 2018)

Many Americans like to travel and then stay in a resort that is much like other resorts around the world.
Go with an open mind or you should not go at all. 
Most people in the US has some very limited stereotypes of what other countries are like.


----------



## lugoismad (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm renting a house next week on a canal in Florida near the ocean.

In the reviews on the airbnb site where I rented it, one was a very negative review. The guy was really angry that at low tide he couldn't get his large boat down the canal and to the house.

It was stated in the ad that it was a shallow canal and often very shallow at low tide.

Somehow this guy was angry that the owner couldn't control the pull of the moon on the ocean.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hugo....and we let him drive a boat with humans on it, and on the waters around him. Yikes!


----------



## fishmonger (Jul 20, 2018)

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former."

Albert Einstein


----------

